# What IS the point of rice cookers??



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Can someone explain what the point is of this appliance? I mean, how hard is it to make rice, anyway?? I had a relative who used to always try to buy me a rice cooker, which I always politely refused, because I hate accumulating stuff we don't need. So then a few weeks ago, a friend GAVE us a rice cooker unexpectedly, and there was no gift receipt or anything. Yesterday I used it to make rice. And guess what? It was MORE complicated than using the stovetop, just having to get the proportions right with the weird measuring cup in the package and stuff.

WHY on earth do people use these appliances? Is there something I'm missing here?? Does anyone use these and like them here? If so, why? (That's a serious question, not a snarky one.)


----------



## Katzchen (Aug 13, 2007)

I like mine because I can measure everything out, set the timer, leave, come back and have hot, fresh rice ready for lunch or dinner.

But I'll also admit to using mine even if I am going to be home all day because I have never once had rice turn out right when I try to cook it on the stove top







So the rice cooker is really the only way that we can have decently textured rice.

ETA: Another plus is that I can put oats, water cinnamon and raisins in the rice cooker at night, set the timer and wake up to yummy oatmeal. (My rice cooker is honestly my favorite appliance, I almost use it daily!)


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, I am probably an idiot, but I always had the problem of waiting for it to boil, and then stepping out of the kitchen for a split second and having it boil over and make a mess of my stovetop. Even when I didn't have this problem my stovetop still managed to get really messy with rice ick.

Now, with the rice cooker, there is no messy stovetop. One does not need to be exact with the measurements. One time I put in too much water and just left it and the rice came out perfect as usual. I love that I can get it all set up and then have it start while I am out so I come home to perfectly made rice. Also, the rice stays warm and perfect in the cooker almost indefinitely so if dinner is delayed or something we still have delicious rice. It is probably about the best $30 I have ever spent.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I am by no means a very experienced cook (though my hubby likes my cooking very much), and I have never had a need for a rice cooker. Its very simple and to me a lot let to clean if I cook rice like normal.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I like the convenience factor. I can set it and walk away. Plus, I like to make a huge batch of rice and then freeze the leftovers in individual servings.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I LOVE my rice cooker. seriously, I really do.

for me, it's way easier than waiting for water to boil, which takes a loooong time in my kitchen. I also like to have the stove top for other uses while the rice it cooking.

I use my rice cooker 3-4 times per week, sometimes more. I measure out the rice, toss in the water and turn it on. I love not having to think about it past that 30 seconds it takes to start it up. I really like that it takes about 15-20 min. and that it keeps it warm after it's done.

My cooker is small, so it doesn't take up much space. I do put it away each night, into the lazy susan directly under the counter where I always cook the rice --but this is just because I like my counters pretty bare. It's not ugly or huge, I just have plenty of cabinets.

For cleaning, it's no harder than scrubbing a pot after cooking rice. It may even be easier. The inside portion comes out, I rinse it for a few seconds and then toss it in the dishwasher. Same with the lid.

I







my rice cooker and would be super sad without it.

eta: I also use it for oatmeal and will toss veggies in with the rice many nights.


----------



## gruver (May 31, 2005)

my DP is filipino and we eat rice with pretty much every meal. it is SO much more convenient to set the cooker and then go work on whatever else we are making without having to check it. when we eat at his parents, they have a huge one, and i can't imagine making that much rice on the stovetop.

an easy tip for measuring water to rice ration when cooking in a rice cooker, add the rice, then add water until it comes to the first knuckle on your index finger if your fingertip is setting on the rice, if that makes sense. of course, people's finger sizes differ so it may take a couple of times of trying it to get your preferred rice stickiness.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

They're just more convenient and neater. I've never met anyone from Asia who didn't use a rice cooker.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I think I spent $5 on mine on Black Friday. I cannot for the life of me make rice on the stovetop. And I am a pretty decent cook! I love that I can dump everything in and push the button, and it dings when it's done. I wish cooking other stuff was that easy!

I don't use the cup that comes with it, I just grab whatever kind of cup is nearby. It's just a 2 to 1 ratio of water to rice.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Rice always come out very nice from rice cooker, even if we messed up the ratio or something. I don't know what type you have, but ours have porridge, brown rice, mixed rice...etc. all sorts of different settings. Mine is shaped like a round white ball and very cute looking.







Oh and I can not eat rice, I cook rice to feed everybody else in my family, and I still adore the rice cooker.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

The only time I used a rice cooker was when I was living in a studio apt as a college student (off campus) and didn't have a full kitchen. Using the rice cooker freed up my two burners for other cooking. It's pointless now that I have a real stove.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the ideas about cooking other stuff with the rice. Maybe I would try that...but this rice cooker is so teeny tiny, it only makes 3 cups total of cooked rice. Which makes it pretty useless for our family of 7 people. It only takes about 1 1/2 cups of uncooked rice. Maximum.

Silly thing. I like the idea of doing oatmeal and stuff in it. Except I think it's too small.


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

I LOVE my rice cooker!

I can set it up and let it run, the rice is always still nice and warm but not overcooked when dinner is ready.

I can cook a lot or a little and it still turns out nice.

I can cook white, brown, black, rissoto, wild - it all turns out great. I can add butter, chicken broth, black eyed peas, cheese, veggies, a can of bean with seasoned sauce... it always comes out right.

I have a whole book of recipes. LOVE the rice cooker!


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

i used to think that it was pointless too, freestyler. i could do it fine on the stove top. i even had one, a black and decker one. the rice stuck to it and it was awful. Then i got one from freecycle, a zojurushi. it is so wonderfu,l i now use it everyday. i have made lots of rice and it keeps warm for days. I made oatmeal and macaroni and cheese and it works great for those too. i have to say, it seems like the cheaper ones are more frustrating than they are worth but a good one makes rice and other things easier and no sticking.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think I'd survive without my rice cooker, seriously!
It makes perfect rice, no matter what the type, every time.
It is a piece of cake to use: add rice, add water, press 'cook'.
It is soooo much easier to clean than a pot.
It does not require to watch or time anything, or even be at home. Heck, I can set the timer and it will turn on to be done at the time I designate, and keep rice perfectly warm basically indefinitely (not that I'd eat it after 48 hours!).
I have entire cookbooks devoted to rice and a rice cooker cookbook with hundreds of recipes.
Sushi rice, brown rice, chinese sticky rice, wild rice & nut pilafs, basmati rice, black rice, congee, spanish rice & beans, millet, barley, quinoa, etc....doesn't matter, it comes out perfectly with no effort on my part!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not difficult for me to make rice on the stove. But it takes longer and I have to be present. I am out of the home a lot and a rice cooker is simply easier.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I love our rice cooker. We use it at least 5x a week. We make all different grains in it, rice, quinoa, oats, polenta, millet etc. Easy to clean, set it and focus on other parts of the meal.

We are planning on buying a new one, because ours is from when it was just me and dp and now there are 6 adults and 1 baby and we need more rice!


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I have a cheapie one. I use it a couple times a week for brown rice. I could neve rmake brown rice correctly. This makes perfect rice every time. i too an ruthless about getting rid of things in the kitchen that I don't use all.the.time. This thing has a permanent place in our kitchen. I dream about a bigger, more expensive one.


----------



## Ravishing (Mar 19, 2008)

I love ours as well. It was a wedding gift from a friend who had it special ordered from Japan. I wasn't sure what the big deal was at first but now I really appreciate it.

Its clearly marked so it is easy to measure and fill. I also like to do what a previous person mentioned and throw in some chicken and veggies. If my husband is late getting home from work I just put it on the "keep warm" setting and there is a complete meal waiting for him when he gets home.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

3 cups is definitely too small. That's more like a bachelor's size. Don't these friends know your family size? If it's me I'd ask them where they got it, and take it back to trade for a bigger size. Or get a store credit. Mine is a 5 cup one, for 4 people (as I don't eat rice) and it's perfect. You'll need a 10 cup rice cooker for your family for sure.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I agree with the OP.

Really easy way to make rice without needing exact measurements, waiting for anything to boil, or needing to watch it...

Put a couple of tablespoons of fat in the bottom of your pan and let it melt. I've used olive oil, coconut oil, and butter. Depending on what you are making you could use pretty much anything.

Next add your rice and stir for two to three minutes until it starts turning white/golden. When this is done add 2 cups of water for every one cup of rice you are making.

Put your lid on. Keep your heat on medium. Turn the timer on for 20 minutes and walk away. When the timer goes off turn off the heat and let it set for a few minutes.

All done.


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

i'll take it.... ours broke a few months ago and i am too cheap to buy one. (someone gave us the first one) It has taken me this long to get good at making rice on the stovetop and i burned it. i use it so i can do other things while i make rice and not think about when it will be done. i can even leave the house and it will be perfect when i get back with a irce cooker.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I love my rice cooker, too! It's versatile and has the convenience of my crockpot. And yes, we do eat it over several days







:


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't get the attraction. I kept having to clean too many parts of the machine that weren't supposed to get wet.

Give me a pot on the stove anytime. Even the husband says it's better rice than we ever got out of the machine.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minerva* 
I don't get the attraction. I kept having to clean too many parts of the machine that weren't supposed to get wet.

Give me a pot on the stove anytime. Even the husband says it's better rice than we ever got out of the machine.

What parts? I only clean the pot and the lid - the same as what you'd have to clean if you cooked it on the stove. Maybe every 10 times or so, I wipe the outside with a damp cloth, but you clean your stove occassionaly too, don't you?


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

When my SIL bought it for me, I thought "why do I need this?" I now use it 4-5 times a week. It's easy. Open, pour in water, scoop out rice, close, turn on. And if it's done and I'm not in the kitchen, so what? It immediately turns to the warm feature and keeps it piping hot until everything else is ready. And no matter how many servings are in there, it's perfect every time. My brother has had one since college and uses it every day. Next time, I want one with a timer. I use my slow cooker a lot too. And my yogurt maker. And my mandoline. I guess I like gadgets.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I love our rice cooker! Being a gluten free house, we have rice quite a bit with our dinner. It's very easy to measure the rice and water and push go and it beeps when it's done. I don't have to keep an eye on it, and it never burns. I often put a chopped onion and some veggies and a little butter or oil in the rice cooker along with the rice and it's just really easy to cook that way. It has both white and brown rice settings, and also steams veggies.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 

Put your lid on. Keep your heat on medium. Turn the timer on for 20 minutes and walk away. When the timer goes off turn off the heat and let it set for a few minutes.

All done.

With a rice cooker, you don't have to come back downstairs after 20 minutes with a baby who suddenly has decided to insist on a nap, IN THE BEDROOM ONLY, an hour earlier than usual. You can just walk away in the first place.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

A rice cooker for us does lots of things... it has a timer so I can make it and leave it alone if the kids needs me or I just forget because i am doing 5 things at a time (i have burned rice before). It also steams veggies at the same time.. this uses less heat in our house than using two burners.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I am so buying a rice cooker after reading this thread. I HATE making rice on the stove.

This would be an appliance that I would actually use. Unlike, say the deep fryer that's been stashed in the basement for almost two years.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Another rice cooker lover here! I am not a huge fan of the on/off rice cookers, but I LOVE my Zojirushi fuzzy logic cooker.

I didn't really want to get one: I felt that I could cook rice perfectly well on the stove. My husband tricked me into getting one (long story, but he thought I'd enjoy it but knew I'd never buy one for myself, and claimed HE needed it). I got the Zoji and I use it so much!

Rice is just the beginning: we cook beans, bean soup, oatmeal, quinoa, and lots of other stuff. The timer is where it really shines: I can't tell you how much I love loading oats, water, salt, and honey in the machine at bedtime and waking up to hot oatmeal. Or preloading the rice cooker before preschool and coming home ready to make a quick 10 minute stir-fry. One cycle of my rice cooker perfectly cooks presoaked beans, and the "keep warm" setting assures I can eat my bean soup right after I cook it or five hours later if I need to be off somewhere.
Sure, I could survive without it easily. But boy, it is fun, and I sure enjoy using it.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my rice cooker. In college I had one of those small 2 cup ones and got rid of it because it wasnt practical with a house of rice lovers. I actually asked *santa* for a rice cooker this yr. LOVE IT! I can set it up on a timer in the morning and at dinner time we have perfect fluffy rice every time. We had a electric stove which was hard to range the *heat* on so either I didnt time the rice quite rice, undercooked or burnt or just not right. With this I litterally just fill the cup with water, fill the cup with rice. plug in.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

wow now I want a rice cooker and the recipes you all are talking about.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

We have one, DH is Korean so we eat rice ALLTHETIME. Also it's not complicated at ALL? It's two parts water to one part rice. Add an extra half part for brown rice. Dump. Click on. Wait a few minutes. We have rice! I haven't ever used the measuring thingy it came with. I usually just use a coffee cup. Comes out perfect every time!

Toss in a tsp of curry and a tbsp of lime for a yummy twist to it. Or try pineapple juice and some coconut shreds. Or a half baggie of frozen peas and carrots.

And it's only the pot/bowl thing and the lid to clean, and it's dishwasher safe. Easy peezy.

Oh, ours doesn't have a timer or anything. Just on and off and warm. Works great, I've had it for ages, and we got it really cheap. So don't worry about getting a super fancy one.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

So what make and model do you all have?
I have the smallest, cheapest kind from target for like 15.00.
I wish mine had a timer and a larger capacity though. Not huge, huge, but big enough for family of 4 and the capacity to add veggies, etc to a that much rice.

Zoji fuzzy logic was one brand I saw mentioned. Any others?


----------



## kaliki_kila (Aug 16, 2005)

This thread has me wondering, is white rice healthy? It just seems like white... starchy... nothingness. I couldn't imagine eating it for every meal. We have it a few times a month if we are making potstickers or a stir fry, but not on the side of every meal. We also eat wheat bread, quinoa, cous cous, grits, cornbread, rolls, pasta, naan, potatoes, tortillas... there's just so many choices other than white rice all the time. Some of those choices aren't exactly healthy either, but there's some variety. I know every culture has their starchy thing they rely on - rice, bread, potatoes, etc. so that explains some of it. I would just get so tired of eating rice several times a week, but maybe that's just me? What's the benefit of eating rice so often?


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaliki_kila* 
This thread has me wondering, is white rice healthy? It just seems like white... starchy... nothingness. I couldn't imagine eating it for every meal. We have it a few times a month if we are making potstickers or a stir fry, but not on the side of every meal. We also eat wheat bread, quinoa, cous cous, grits, cornbread, rolls, pasta, naan, potatoes, tortillas... there's just so many choices other than white rice all the time. Some of those choices aren't exactly healthy either, but there's some variety. I know every culture has their starchy thing they rely on - rice, bread, potatoes, etc. so that explains some of it. I would just get so tired of eating rice several times a week, but maybe that's just me? What's the benefit of eating rice so often?

It's a quick, easy, and cheap filler when you're trying to stretch funds. We are limited by food intolerances (DS can't have white potatoes or corn or gluten - or rice actually, DD2 can't have corn or gluten) so we don't have a lot of starchy side dishes but rice is one of them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Golden* 
Zoji fuzzy logic was one brand I saw mentioned. Any others?

I have a Zoji that just does on, off, warm. I received it as a gift. Sometime I would love to upgrade to one with a timer so I could make some of the things that sound so good that you guys are making.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Rice is just the beginning: we cook beans, bean soup, oatmeal, quinoa, and lots of other stuff. The timer is where it really shines: I can't tell you how much I love loading oats, water, salt, and honey in the machine at bedtime and waking up to hot oatmeal. Or preloading the rice cooker before preschool and coming home ready to make a quick 10 minute stir-fry. One cycle of my rice cooker perfectly cooks presoaked beans, and the "keep warm" setting assures I can eat my bean soup right after I cook it or five hours later if I need to be off somewhere.
Sure, I could survive without it easily. But boy, it is fun, and I sure enjoy using it.

Care to share any recipes? I didn't know I could make beans in it!


----------



## Katzchen (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Golden* 
So what make and model do you all have?
I have the smallest, cheapest kind from target for like 15.00.
I wish mine had a timer and a larger capacity though. Not huge, huge, but big enough for family of 4 and the capacity to add veggies, etc to a that much rice.

Zoji fuzzy logic was one brand I saw mentioned. Any others?

We have this one. It is microcomputer controlled like the Zoji fuzzy logic models.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaliki_kila* 
This thread has me wondering, is white rice healthy? It just seems like white... starchy... nothingness. I couldn't imagine eating it for every meal. We have it a few times a month if we are making potstickers or a stir fry, but not on the side of every meal. We also eat wheat bread, quinoa, cous cous, grits, cornbread, rolls, pasta, naan, potatoes, tortillas... there's just so many choices other than white rice all the time. Some of those choices aren't exactly healthy either, but there's some variety. I know every culture has their starchy thing they rely on - rice, bread, potatoes, etc. so that explains some of it. I would just get so tired of eating rice several times a week, but maybe that's just me? What's the benefit of eating rice so often?

I only cook brown rice. I don't think I've made white rice in a good ten years?
This was why I bought the rice cooker back then. White rice on the stove was a little more fool proof. I could never get brown rice to come out right. It was either wet and gummy or dried out and undercooked.


----------



## brooks97 (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gruver* 
an easy tip for measuring water to rice ration when cooking in a rice cooker, add the rice, then add water until it comes to the first knuckle on your index finger if your fingertip is setting on the rice, if that makes sense. of course, people's finger sizes differ so it may take a couple of times of trying it to get your preferred rice stickiness.

I found another person who uses her knuckle to measure the water! LOL.

I love my rice cooker because I can set it and leave it until we're ready to eat. I especially like the fact that I won't make a mess on my stovetop.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaliki_kila* 
This thread has me wondering, is white rice healthy? It just seems like white... starchy... nothingness. I couldn't imagine eating it for every meal.

we always eat brown rice, and use the rice cooker to make it. 3-4 times per week.

That said, I don't think white rice is necessarily unhealthy, it's just doesn't have near the benefits that brown does.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

I think that between the 365 crock-pot site and getting a rice cooker- DH and might finally have a good chance of getting this wicked weight off!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I have nothing to add, but I'm glad you posted this thread, OP. I've always thought they seemed like the most useless appliance imaginable. I still wouldn't get one, as space is a _huge_ premium here, and I have no trouble and good results using a saucepan and timer - but at least now I understand their popularity a little better.


----------



## ChampagneBlossom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am an awesome cook, if I do say so myself. I do not fear many foods. Rice... I fear rice! I







: my rice cooker.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChampagneBlossom* 
I am an awesome cook, if I do say so myself. I do not fear many foods. Rice... I fear rice! I







: my rice cooker.











same here.

I regularly make bread from scratch. I make my souffle's. I have been known to tackle most things that people fear... hell I even make my own cheese. But rice.... I dont know what it is.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Rice on the stovetop: Put rice and water in pot, one to two ratio (plus a little extra water actually, or bouilon.) Turn heat to medium and allow to come to gentle boil, stir occasionally, turn heat way down and simmer for 45-50 minutes with lid barely ajar. (I find that when the lid is closed, the rice can boil over easily. Even when turned down super low.) That's my brown rice method. Super easy. Still, I think the rice cooker might be even easier, after reading this thread.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
Rice on the stovetop: Put rice and water in pot, one to two ratio (plus a little extra water actually, or bouilon.) Turn heat to medium and allow to come to gentle boil, stir occasionally, turn heat way down and simmer for 45-50 minutes with lid barely ajar. (I find that when the lid is closed, the rice can boil over easily. Even when turned down super low.) That's my brown rice method. Super easy. Still, I think the rice cooker might be even easier, after reading this thread.

yeah super easy... unless i forget it, have a nursing baby at my boobs that is finally falling asleep... etc... and on my stovetop medium means boiling. I think it has a great deal to do with your stovetop. I have an electric glass top and i burn rice easily on it because it is really hard to get it low enough so that it cooks all the way through without the water evaporating...


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChampagneBlossom* 
I am an awesome cook, if I do say so myself. I do not fear many foods. Rice... I fear rice! I







: my rice cooker.

Me too. I am a great cook, but I sometimes mess up rice. I love my rice cooker.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
Rice on the stovetop: Put rice and water in pot, one to two ratio (plus a little extra water actually, or bouilon.) Turn heat to medium and allow to come to gentle boil, stir occasionally, turn heat way down and simmer for 45-50 minutes with lid barely ajar. (I find that when the lid is closed, the rice can boil over easily. Even when turned down super low.) That's my brown rice method. Super easy. Still, I think the rice cooker might be even easier, after reading this thread.

It's very easy, but still the texture can be very wrong wtihout exactly the right amounts, and a little too short or long can make a difference.

I'm really fussy about rice









Perfect brown rice IMO is to boil then steam as follows:

bring 6 cups water, 2 tsp oil, 1/2 tsp salt to boil. Add 1 cup rice, stir, simmer for 30 minutes. DRain in to a steaming basket that will fit in the pot. Pour an inch of water in the pot, bring to boil again, put steamer of rice and cover and steam until tender 10 more minutes. I swear anyone who does it that way won't do it differently anymore!


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

I bake mine.

Preheat oven to 350.
Place desired about of rice and liquid into an oven safe vessel with a lid.
Place who monstrosity in oven. Bake for one hour.

But it heats the whole danged house. I want a rice cooker.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Hmm, very interesting the varying POV. DH and I are both Asian American, so we use our rice cooker six days out of the wk. Not only do we use it for, "regular" rice, but we use it to make congee. It can be programmed too, I







: ours. It is my favorite kitchen appliance (next to my dishwasher). If you don't eat rice often, then I can see why you'd think it's useless. However, for those who eat rice everyday, yeah a rice cooker is IMO well worth it. Plus, it's practically idiot proof to use and it also keeps my rice warm for the entire day w/o getting icky. You can't do that with stove top cooked rice.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I wrote about it in this thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1038937


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is what I said in that thread

Because you can dump it in the rice cooker and it does all the work, it doesn't get easier than that. Brown rice does require more water than white.
You don't have to worry about hot pots and pans on the stove (I have a cat that will get on the stove if I am not around to supervise despite "training"! Dangerous I know, so I am always there to supervise or use a crock pot or the oven).
Also, you can preset the rice cooker to cook fresh rice on a timer, for instance, have fresh rice first thing when you wake up or upon arrival from work or an outing. You don't have to physically be there to have fresh rice. And it keeps rice warm and at the right temperature for hours, which can be helpful if at the last minute you need to do something else and can't eat it right way. And it never sticks to the pot and is the easiest thing to clean ever!
Hope this helps you understand at least my reasons for a rice cooker. It is one of my favorite friends in the kitchen since we really like rice.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I fear rice. I have never, ever made "real rice" and had it turn out OK. I think brown-rice-in-a-bag is the best invention ever, and love that it can be made in ten minutes.

I have a rice maker a friend gave me, and you all have inspired me to try it (if I can find it).


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

We use our rice cooker several times a week. I like it because it makes the rice perfectly everytime, never burns, and you don't have to babysit it.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Geez, with everyone saying they have trouble making rice....maybe I'm having trouble too and just don't know it, LOL! Maybe it's MUCH yummier than how I make it. But I'll sure be giving my rice cooker a try, it has been inspiring to read all these responses. I also like the idea of steaming the rice. I need to find my steamer basket. Anyway, maybe we'll get a 10-cup rice cooker.

How does the cooker know when the rice or whatever is cooked? I mean, how does it tell? Is there some kind of a sensor? How does it shut off automatically? I like the idea of making oatmeal in it. We love oatmeal here.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

I'd never even heard of a rice cooker until I moved to Asia. Now I use it all. the. time. I could never cook rice on the stove... too dry, undercooked, overcooked, took the lid off too soon.

I have no idea how cooking on the stove could be as easy as my rice cooker. I dump in the rice and water, put on the lid, push the button. The light goes off when it's done. If it's brown rice I leave the lid on for 15 minutes. Clean up? No stick like on the stove and it's cleaned up in 30 seconds flat.

Some of my non-Asian friends have figured out how to cook mashed potatoes in theirs... not attempted that yet.

I use mine a lot for baby food. We can get a great organic variety of rices (we live in the rice capital of the world) that my babies love. White rice is boring and blah!


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

How would one use the rice cooker for things like quinua, millet, oats, etc?
Or would the cooker come with directions for it?

Product recommendations?


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't make rice. It's that plain and simple. I am one good cook; I get a lot of compliments. I can cook for 40 or 400.

But I cannot make rice.

I thought it might be self-fulfilling prophecy, but even when I focused on it, I couldn't make rice.

So, my rice cooker makes my life easier. It means that I set it and make whatever else we're eating and the rice is always perfect. I never worry about burning it, or it being mushy or any of the millions of other problems I've had with rice cooked on the stove.

Now, I understand if you *can* cook rice how this appliance seems unnecessary. But for me, it has made my life so much easier.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I gave my rice cooker away.

We just don't eat rice that often.
I can cook it on the stove easily enough (don't understand the difficulty) and I don't have counter space for more appliances.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:

How would one use the rice cooker for things like quinua, millet, oats, etc?
Or would the cooker come with directions for it?

Product recommendations?
I just mix the grains into my rice and add some beans too sometimes, then add water so that it comes up to the middle of my hand when my hand is pressed flat against the grains (prob one or two knuckles). My mom always has a pot of rice made like this and it's sooo yummy for breakfast, lunch, snack, dinner.... with kimchi, veggies, soup.... anything....

Otherwise I assume you'd just use the single grain and water in whatever proportions are standard.

I have an Aroma rice cooker. Definitely get the kind that has an attached lid. Those are way better. Anyhow I've had this sucker since 2004 and it's still going strong. And never use a scrubby sponge on the nonstick coating!

i also have a stone pot which makes delicious rice and is the traditional way to cook it, but the rice cooker is the easiest hands down.

I have made "baked" macaroni and cheese in the rice cooker. You can also throw in some veggies in the last few minutes and steam them over the rice. You can make easy "dduk" cake by mixing either wheat flour, salt and water into a nice dough, or rice flour, salt and water... then flatten it and lay it on top of your rice before you start cooking or shortly thereafter. It will steam into a delicious cake while the rice cooks. My brother and I always fought over the dduk at dinner.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclamen* 
I just mix the grains into my rice and add some beans too sometimes, then add water so that it comes up to the middle of my hand when my hand is pressed flat against the grains (prob one or two knuckles). My mom always has a pot of rice made like this and it's sooo yummy for breakfast, lunch, snack, dinner.... with kimchi, veggies, soup.... anything....

Otherwise I assume you'd just use the single grain and water in whatever proportions are standard.

I have an Aroma rice cooker. Definitely get the kind that has an attached lid. Those are way better. Anyhow I've had this sucker since 2004 and it's still going strong. And never use a scrubby sponge on the nonstick coating!

i also have a stone pot which makes delicious rice and is the traditional way to cook it, but the rice cooker is the easiest hands down.

I have made "baked" macaroni and cheese in the rice cooker. You can also throw in some veggies in the last few minutes and steam them over the rice. You can make easy "dduk" cake by mixing either wheat flour, salt and water into a nice dough, or rice flour, salt and water... then flatten it and lay it on top of your rice before you start cooking or shortly thereafter. It will steam into a delicious cake while the rice cooks. My brother and I always fought over the dduk at dinner.

I was looking at the Aroma.
Thanks!


----------



## because why not? (Feb 20, 2009)

Rice is soooo much better from a rice cooker!!! I could never make rice for Szechuan dinners the way I like it, nice and sticky. And the cookers keep it warm for hours (or days). Indispensable for people who make a lot of rice.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Now I want one!!!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I look at it this way. Why should I fuss with making rice on the stove top when I have access to an appliance that gives me a more consistent result every time? No fuss involved... even my 9 year old can make rice in the rice cooker. Less clean up involved as well.

We're Japanese-American, and we eat rice at least 4 times a week. The only time I make rice on the stove top is if I'm making a pilaf style rice where I have to toast the rice grains first.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

My parents never ate rice. The only exposure to rice I had while growing up was at Mexican restaurants where they served the orange, very dry, and in my opinion, gross rice so I never really had an interest in it until someone suggested trying brown rice a couple years ago. Neither of my parents knew how to make rice so I had to rely on internet instructions and didn't know what the heck I was doing and the rice turned out okay...not spectacular but edible. I like my rice cooker because I just throw the rice in there, add the water (mine has a measuring feature on the inside of the cooker. For one cup of rice in there, you fill it with water to the line with the 1 next to it. For 2 cups, you fill it to the next line, etc), and do other things to prepare dinner instead of having to stand next to a pot stirring for an hour. And the rice comes out perfect every time.

Edit - My husband's cooking abilities include putting food onto a plate or baking dish and heating it somehow (microwave, oven, campfire...), and the other night he was able to make us rice and baked chicken breast with vegetables, without burning the house down, and without the rice turning out too dry or mushy. It was delicious. If he had tried to make rice on his own it would've been very amusing but a disaster.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I think maybe I have low rice standards or something. I make rice on the stovetop a lot, and I've never had any trouble at all. DH does say I have good pans (good moisture lock when the lid is on), but I never had trouble with it _before_ I got those pans, either.

My mom uses a pressure cooker for hers - no boil overs. I've only rarely had that happen, myself, and it's usually when I'm trying to do too many things. (For example, last night I was making butter chicken and a rice/pea pilaf. I was pulling the chicken off the skewers before putting it in the sauce, but had nowhere to put the cookie sheet while I did that. So, I set it on top of the rice pan, while waiting for it to come to a boil. The pilaf was closer to boiling that I'd realized, and it boiled over under my cookie sheet.)

I could hardly cook at all when I first moved out of the house, but I've always found rice to be really, really easy. Maybe I'm settling for less than good rice?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
I look at it this way. Why should I fuss with making rice on the stove top when I have access to an appliance that gives me a more consistent result every time? No fuss involved... even my 9 year old can make rice in the rice cooker. Less clean up involved as well.

I can understand that one. There's no way that adding another kitchen appliance to my home would be "less fuss", but not everyone has the same space constraints.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

I think it matters how often you eat rice. We eat rice at least 3 times a week. For everything except jambalaya I do it in the rice cooker. Plain white, plain brown, rice pilaf, or risotto - all of them do great in the rice cooker. I've done polenta too, but I haven't quite figured out the time on that, the secret is to catch it right when the water is starting to boil and stir in the polenta. Which I don't always catch. But once it's stirred together it comes out great. I think it would be good for grits or oatmeal too. If you don't eat that kind of food on a regular basis, it's probably not that essential to have a rice cooker. But IMO at about twice a week it becomes a lot more attractive of an appliance and you make room for it. Ours barely returns to it's home on the top of the refrigerator.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We eat rice as a family at least twice a week, and I probably make it for myself at lunch at _least_ once in addition to that. We also eat oatmeal almost every day. DH says a rice cooker sounds good to him (mind you, he likes kitchen gadgets more than I do). I just honestly can't imagine where we'd put it.

Of course, if ds2 breaks any more glasses, I'll have more cupboard space.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

ours gets used so much it really doent have a "home".. it just goes on our island and stays there.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

I LOVE my rice cooker! DH got it for me for Christmas a couple years ago and we use it several times a month. I do mostly brown rice in it, and I love to do a fakie fried rice it in--toss in my rice, broth, diced carrots, diced ham turn it on and about 5 minutes before it is done, pour in about 8 oz or so frozen peas and let it finish. Add some sesame oil, soy sauce and scramble a couple eggs or so per person and away we go! Can even toss on some sliced green onions YUMMO!

Couldn't live without it.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Golden* 
So what make and model do you all have?
I have the smallest, cheapest kind from target for like 15.00.


I think that's the one I probably have because mine is small too.

Everyone I know eats rice pretty much every day and I have NEVER even heard of anyone making rice on the stove top. I didn't even know that was possible. Everyone uses rice cookers. I think one convenience is we'd be cooking our meat or beans or whatever on the stove already so this makes more room.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Count me as one of those who doesn't have a rice cooker, and can't fathom why I'd want/need one. We eat rice probably 2-4x a week on average and I am consitently happy with the rice I make on the stovetop - I put twice as much water in a pan as rice, bring it to a boil, put a lid on it and turn it down to 2-3ish. And ignore it for 30-40 minutes and wallah! I don't stir it, I don't add anything to it, I just check it after 30+ minutes and then maybe once or twice after that till tis done. Way easy!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
ours gets used so much it really doent have a "home".. it just goes on our island and stays there.

I have no more space on my counters, either - they're worse than the cupboards. I've honestly considered getting rid of my toaster, which we use at least a couple times a week, just because I'm so sick of the lack of space.

If/when we move, I think I may consider a rice cooker. It does sound more useful than I'd ever thought.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benji'sMom* 
I think that's the one I probably have because mine is small too.

Everyone I know eats rice pretty much every day and I have NEVER even heard of anyone making rice on the stove top. I didn't even know that was possible. Everyone uses rice cookers. I think one convenience is we'd be cooking our meat or beans or whatever on the stove already so this makes more room.

That's kind of funny. I don't think I know anybody irl who actually owns a rice cooker. I mean - I probably know people who own one, but I've never been in their kitchens. The first time I saw a rice cooker in a catalogue, I was blown away at such an inane idea (obviously, I was offbase). I don't mind using a burner for rice - I'm usually only cooking one other dish on the stovetop, and never more than two. That still leaves a burner for the kettle to sit on.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know -- we eat rice pretty much every day, and I'm still just not seeing how "add measured rice + water to a rice cooker" is going to be more simple than "add measured rice + water to a pot." I can see the automatic shut-off feature really helping some people out, but since my life just isn't that hectic it's useless to me. Great for people who need it ... but the idea that frequent rice eaters need it is a little odd for me.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I don't know -- we eat rice pretty much every day, and I'm still just not seeing how "add measured rice + water to a rice cooker" is going to be more simple than "add measured rice + water to a pot." I can see the automatic shut-off feature really helping some people out, but since my life just isn't that hectic it's useless to me. Great for people who need it ... but the idea that frequent rice eaters need it is a little odd for me.

That's the feature that makes it seem kind of attractive to me, but it's certainly not a big deal. I will admit that I'll probably be wishing I had one come July, when I'm nursing a newborn and recovering from surgery and _not_ in the mood for jumping at the timer, yk?

It does sound like people get good results. It's really making me wonder if I make crappy rice and don't know it.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
That's the feature that makes it seem kind of attractive to me, but it's certainly not a big deal. I will admit that I'll probably be wishing I had one come July, when I'm nursing a newborn and recovering from surgery and _not_ in the mood for jumping at the timer, yk?

It does sound like people get good results. It's really making me wonder if I make crappy rice and don't know it.









This was totally when I realized how great it was. After I had two kids under two, two dogs, and a full time job.... not burning rice was a godsend... because yes i burned rice and yes i had rice overflow often.








:


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
That's the feature that makes it seem kind of attractive to me, but it's certainly not a big deal. I will admit that I'll probably be wishing I had one come July, when I'm nursing a newborn and recovering from surgery and _not_ in the mood for jumping at the timer, yk?

Yeah ... I say all that having just burned a pot of rice a few days ago because I forgot it while on the phone.







For me, though, one out of every few hundred scorched just isn't worth the lost counter/cabinet space either.

Were I in your shoes I'd probably adopt my grandmother's system of "place comfy rocking chair within reaching distance of the stove" first.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Asian, medium grain, jasmine, sticky type rice is not that easy to cook on the stove, unless you cook it very frequently in exact the same way every time. I'm guessing anyone who is adding butter or oil to their pot is not cooking asian rice. The sign of perfectly cooked jasmine rice is the appearance of "eyes"--little dimples regularly distributed across the surface of the cooked rice...as if someone had stuck their finger into it in a neat pattern.

My main reasons for using a rice cooker are 1) it's easier and 2) it frees up a burner which is important when I'm cooking a big meal, especially for guests.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I don't know -- we eat rice pretty much every day, and I'm still just not seeing how "add measured rice + water to a rice cooker" is going to be more simple than "add measured rice + water to a pot." I can see the automatic shut-off feature really helping some people out, but since my life just isn't that hectic it's useless to me. Great for people who need it ... but the idea that frequent rice eaters need it is a little odd for me.

It might be a cultural (and as someone else mentioned type-of-rice) thing. All the Korean/KA people I know have a rice cooker. This is maybe because preparing Korean food is kind of labor intensive, often there's lots of little dishes to be made, and so if you don't have to worry about the rice, you have that much more attention to pay to everything else.

Sometimes I think the attachment to the idea of a rice cooker, for me, is very much an emotional one. Makes me feel like home and mom's cooking. Some of my earliest memories are of our big rice box (held probably fifty pounds; it had a pretty pink flower pattern on it) and then measuring and washing the rice, then putting it in the cooker and waiting and waiting to hear the "click" that meant it was almost done!

We had a rice cooker all when I was growing up. I mean, one time, for like six months we had pretty much nothing because we'd just left my dad, and we were all sleeping on this pull-out couch and eating off of free fruit crates, and I'm pretty sure we still had a rice cooker. LOL.

I believe I could make all the food I want to eat with just my rice cooker and a good knife.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
Asian, medium grain, jasmine, sticky type rice is not that easy to cook on the stove, unless you cook it very frequently in exact the same way every time. I'm guessing anyone who is adding butter or oil to their pot is not cooking asian rice. The sign of perfectly cooked jasmine rice is the appearance of "eyes"--little dimples regularly distributed across the surface of the cooked rice...as if someone had stuck their finger into it in a neat pattern.

My main reasons for using a rice cooker are 1) it's easier and 2) it frees up a burner which is important when I'm cooking a big meal, especially for guests.

Thank you! Maybe I am just weird, we only cook asian rice, not the Uncle Ben's stuff...


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

I never even thought about the type of rice factoring in, because to me rice = medium grain Asian rice.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG I NEED a rice cooker! I am a really good cook, but I cannot for the life of me cook rice. DH isn't much of a cook but his rice always turns out. Well, until we started making brown rice. Neither one of us can get it right on tte stove top. So I usually do use Alton Brown's technique & bake it in the oven. But if I'm not already using the oven I feel like it is such a waste of electricity. I checked them out today at Target & Bed Bath & Beyond. All of the ones that I saw were non-stick. I'm not comfortable with that. Are they all non-stick? Tell me more about you rice cooker, pretty please!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

the pressure is awful! I seriously want a rice cooker now.


----------



## wallabisfarm (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the kind of meal you are preparing is part of it. If I were making one pot of rice and one pot of beans, or rice and one stirfry, then the ricecooker might'nt seem a necessity, but to qualify as a full dinner for my (Japanese) husband, you need, at a minimun, rice, miso soup, one protein dish and generally at least two small veg dishes, and, if possible pickles (try cooking just one veg, no pickles, and find dinner pushed back while dh runs out to the garden and starts making the rest of dinner). With a two burner stove and one fish grill (a little broiler kind of thing), even using the ricecooker I have to juggle pans around. Without it, I guess I'd have to cook in shifts - rice and miso soup alone would eat up my space. Plus, less than perfect rice equals a grumpy dh - a pot of rice gone wrong (on account of dh dropped the rice cooker the other day!) fed my visiting family just fine but dh refused it. I make dh out to sound like a big ol' meanie, but I think these are pretty standard standards for Japanese cooking.

Reading this thread, though, I wonder if there are some really crappy rice cookers out there? Mine has lines so that all you do is put in as many cups of rice as you want, rinse, fill with water to the 1 line for 1 cup or on up to the 8 line for 8 cups and cook whenever is convenient, and since it'll keep the rice warm, you don't have to be very accurate with the timing. I have never ever had rice stick to it and you only have to wash the pot and lid. If you are looking for a rice cooker, maybe stick with an Asian one? Zojirushi is a decent Japanese brand, though I am sure there are others.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I dislike having extra kitchen appliances that aren't all that useful.

But I love the rice cooker. It makes perfect jasmine rice, which I could never get right on the stove. I throw in the rice and the water (1.5 times the amount of rice), push down the lever, and in a little while the house smells like heaven and I have perfect jasmine rice.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Is your rice cooker non-stick?


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookiePie* 
Is your rice cooker non-stick?

Mine is not non-stick. There is always a little rice that sticks to the bottom and turns golden brown. And I like to scrape that off with the plastic paddle that came with the rice cooker, and eat it like cookies !!! It is sooooo good !!!!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Count me in the crowd that usually does Asian rice and always messes up rice on the stovetop somehow. Especially when I lived in an apartment with a crappy stove that was hard to regulate. My rice cooker was a wedding shower gift and if it broke today I'd be out buying a replacement this evening.


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

I love my rice cooker, besides all the reasons given above I love that I can put the left overs in hte firdge, next day add 1/4 cup of water and back to the rice cooker nd tastes like fresh rice. I can maake rice on the stove too is jsut more inconvenient.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Mine is not non-stick. There is always a little rice that sticks to the bottom and turns golden brown. And I like to scrape that off with the plastic paddle that came with the rice cooker, and eat it like cookies !!! It is sooooo good !!!!


i hadn't been able to find any non-stick ones. ours is titanium coated, so at least not teflon.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I think ours is aluminum. That's what it feels like. I think we bought it at a large Asian grocery.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
i hadn't been able to find any non-stick ones. ours is titanium coated, so at least not teflon.


----------



## ABmom (Mar 6, 2008)

I think that it depends on how much rice your eat and what type of rice (there are so many kinds , not the ones out of a box). I can't see any Asian homes not having a decent rice cooker. It's convinient and very easy to clean and you can cook so many other meals with it. Cooking rice with a rice cooker isn't rocket science. Just measure out the rice, rinse with water and put in enough water so the rice would cook to the tenderness you want. I usually just stick my index finger in it get the water to my first knuckle.

BTW the best rice cooker comes from Japan.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
i hadn't been able to find any non-stick ones. ours is titanium coated, so at least not teflon.

This is the only non-non-stick one I've seen. It's stainless, too.

Personally, we don't eat rice enough to justify a rice cooker. Nor do we have the room for one. Plus we were raised making rice on the stovetop, so it just doesn't seem that daunting to me, it just seems normal. If we ate rice more often, or I were feeding more people, I might consider it.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Mine is not non-stick. There is always a little rice that sticks to the bottom and turns golden brown. And I like to scrape that off with the plastic paddle that came with the rice cooker, and eat it like cookies !!! It is sooooo good !!!!

In Japanese, they call those bits "okoge"... it's my favorite part too.

The thought of rice with butter makes me twitch... it's not something I'm used to. When DH and I (and our mothers and grandmothers) make rice, it's just water and rice... no salt, no butter, no oil. The only time we add other stuff in the rice cooker is when we're using it to make pilaf, or if we're making takikomi gohan.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I can understand that one. There's no way that adding another kitchen appliance to my home would be "less fuss", but not everyone has the same space constraints.

I have a tiny kitchen, and the rice cooker is just something I make room for. It's not like I can't move it if I need to make room for my Kitchen Aid mixer or something like that.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
This is the only non-non-stick one I've seen. It's stainless, too.

Personally, we don't eat rice enough to justify a rice cooker. Nor do we have the room for one. Plus we were raised making rice on the stovetop, so it just doesn't seem that daunting to me, it just seems normal. If we ate rice more often, or I were feeding more people, I might consider it.

Thank you for that link I think I'll be adding it to my wish list


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
i hadn't been able to find any non-stick ones. ours is titanium coated, so at least not teflon.

Not that I'm promoting WM or anything....but looking at WM.com, I see several that appear to be non non-stick, aluminum. So they are out there.....


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm putting that Lotus rice cooker on my wish list too. It's really nice. Gee, I didn't expect this thread to generate so much interest. It's funny, all this discussion has me interested in buying a rice cooker after all! What started all this was my friend giving us a 3-cup Black & Decker rice cooker. Wow, was that thing ever BAD BAD BAD!!! It cooked too hot or something, and always boiled over and sputtered and spat rice mess ALL OVER the counter and even the cupboards up above! We're talking a 1 1/2-foot radius mess all around the stupid rice cooker, no matter how little rice and water was in it. A total piece of junk, what a nightmare. Yesterday I tossed it. But I WILL say.....even as bad as it was, I really liked just turning it on and having the rice cook without supervision. Except that the cleanup of the kitchen afterwards, what a disaster. Can you imagine? That rice cooker was possessed. Someday we'll get a good one. That Lotus one.


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

That's interesting. The "Lotus" looks like my "Miracle" one.

The Miracle is also stainless steel on the inside.

A.


----------

